# Should I purchase this house.



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi all,

I have recently been to view a 2 bed detached house that we really like.
It is in a good location and well within our budget. A good price has now been
negotiated and agreed. Last week I went to see a lawyer who speaks english
to have the necessary legal checks carried out and to set up the promessa.
The lawyer had already made contact with the vendor so a degree of 
information about this house had already been obtained. The lawyer gave me
a copy of the house plan.

Now, here is the grey area and the reason for my question. This
house is listed for sale as a 2 bed detached house ie (fully recovered) which is
what it is. However, after studying the plan, on plan it is a 3 bed house ? The
plan shows that one bedroom is to the front with two more adjoining bedrooms
to the rear. Also, on this plan all three bedrooms have balconies. The reality
though, is that the front bedroom does have a balcony, but the actual one
bedroom at the rear does not ? My concern is, that if this house has been
altered internally (without permission) would it be unwise of me to proceed 
with this purchase ? What I mean to say is, that we are quite happy to 
purchase it as is, ie as a 2 bed house, but will this cause us big problems later
though if we should decide to resell it ? Is it likely at this stage to be a simple
matter, say for the vendor to just get me the correct plans for what is actually
there. If so, happy days. Or could I be walking myself into trouble here if I
purchase it ?

My lawyer will no doubt have an opinion about this matter anyway,
once I have highlighted it. However, I would really like to get a second opinion
from you good people. I am just being cautious, that's all.

Cheers.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

If you go ahead with the purchase, you will be inheriting a headache that doesn't belong to you. If you go back to your lawyer and insist that the plans are registered correctly, then that's what will happen. You have to make sure he understands that you will walk away unless it's done to your satisfaction.
Friends of ours have just had a problem ironed out of their purchase, part of the land didn't technically belong to the vendors, they owned it they just hadn't registered it. This delay lasted just over a month.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Silvers,

"Yes ! this is what I will now do. It would seem that the owner submitted and got
permission to build a 3bed house all 3 bedrooms with outside balconies, but then for some
reason he actually next decided to build it with just 2beds and minus two outside balconies.
It certainly makes sense that I insist as a condition of sale for the correct drawings to be
now submitted and approved. Who knows, we may want to resell it later.

Thank you for your advice and help.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

No problem, good luck.
James


----------

